# clown music



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

OMG!!! Thank you so much mike!!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Mike C does rock doesn't he!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

If by 'rock' you mean teeter precariously on the cliff of insanity, then by all means, I rock! 
Glad to oblige Mr. GD, I was looking for the score to the original Dawn of the Dead four months ago, so when I read your request it so happened I had the URL and info right in the ol' computer. Nice when things work out like that.
We Romero/Dead fans love our Living Dead music, so use it wisely but with gusto!


Mike C.


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for posting. I went and got the rare Night of The Living Dead OST as well for there.


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*Thanks for Gonk link*

Thanks for the link to the cool tune.
I have been looking for cirucs music this year for our upcoming Haunted Circus Haunt.

I originally was focusing on music such as the Virgil Clown CD, but one of my friends suggested that regular circus music is often just as scarey. Perhaps because it masks an illusion of safety and happiness.

I will ad this to my collection. I have gathered a number of sound files by searching on "Carousel" and "Calliope".


----------

